# Tiger Musky on a FLY?



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't imagine a quarry that I would like to try to land on a fly rod more than a big ol' Tiger Musky. Can it be done? and what kind of patterns would you try?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.flyfishermanforum.com/

Check out Jay's link. The key is finding them. From there it's all about gambling right to get it to eat. I'd say presentation is much more important than the pattern. Also, wire leaders may inhibit them from eating your bug. Stiff flouro in about 15 to 20# will work.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Sure, you could get a Tiger Muskie on a fly. They just featured it on Roughin' It Outdoors.
http://www.kutv.com/content/outdoors/st ... e41427ff76

I'm going to give it a try this summer. I've got an 8 wt. and I am working on tying some perch imitations.


----------



## crkempton (Jun 7, 2008)

Sure can here's a few pics from last year....All on flies. 8)




























As far as flies go, the three of these were all caught on Rainy's Fire Tiger Tandem Baitfish


----------



## FlyRx (Jun 10, 2008)

[attachment=0:3oe041wx]DSCN1046.JPG[/attachment:3oe041wx]I caught my first Tiger last Saturday evening. I spent about 12 hours between 2 days trying to get one. Well worth it, it was awesome. I was fortunate enough to be able to sight fish him as well. I went with a couple of guys who fish for pike on a regular basis, and they shared flies and tips, which ultimately led me to be successful. I owe an acquaintance, Charles Card, a huge thank you for pointing me in the right direction. Just by random chance I was able to get the low down as he was coming off the water, and as I was getting on.

I would recommend having proper equipment, heavier rod, reel, pliers etc. to be able to land and release the fish properly. I found this to be a useful link.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/fishing/tiger_muskie_tips.php

As far as flies, look at baitfish imitations, saltwater streamers like large deceivers, matukas, bouble bunnies, and zonkers. The fly that I was given was a deceiver variation that was probably a 2/0 hook and about 7 inches long, tan and olive yak hair, lots of gold flashabou, and some red tied in at the head. I am trying to remember, but I broke the hook trying to get it out of the inside of his mouth.

Here's my inadequate photo of my 1st Tiger

I hope I attached the photo right - sorry I had to crop out everything that may have been a size reference

Can't wait to go again- just awesome


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for the advice guys! With any luck and from what I hear, about a 1000 casts I'll have a pic or two to post on this thread of how it turns out.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

FlyRx said:


> [attachment=0:2i067ly5]DSCN1046.JPG[/attachment:2i067ly5]I caught my first Tiger last Saturday evening. I spent about 12 hours between 2 days trying to get one. Well worth it, it was awesome. I was fortunate enough to be able to sight fish him as well. I went with a couple of guys who fish for pike on a regular basis, and they shared flies and tips, which ultimately led me to be successful. I owe an acquaintance, Charles Card, a huge thank you for pointing me in the right direction. Just by random chance I was able to get the low down as he was coming off the water, and as I was getting on.
> 
> I would recommend having proper equipment, heavier rod, reel, pliers etc. to be able to land and release the fish properly. I found this to be a useful link.
> 
> ...


Charlie is a class guy. One of the best fishers we have in the whole state. You really want to have fun? Book a guided trip with him on the Green.


----------

